
WASM: Universal Application Runtime - gyre007
https://cybernetist.com/2019/04/25/wasm-universal-application-runtime/
======
gyre007
It's becoming more and more obvious, even more so with Intel's new runtime
announcement [1] that WASM will end up being everywhere. Chip manufacturer
support is quite a strong signal -- not that it needed to be made.

[1] [https://github.com/intel/wasm-micro-
runtime](https://github.com/intel/wasm-micro-runtime)

